# Sirius sees big bounce after Stern deal



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://channels.netscape.com/news/s...3060002562029&dt=20051021030600&w=RTR&coview=



> According to data from NPD Group, Sirius has been taking away retail-level market share from XM Satellite Radio for three consecutive months, and analysts primarily give credit to Stern.
> 
> NPD said that in September, Sirius captured 56 percent of the satellite radio sales, the best it has done since launching its service in July 2002. That's an improvement over 47 percent in August and 40 percent in July.
> 
> While CEO Mel Karmazin said the improved sales can be attributed to Martha Stewart joining Sirius and the start of the NFL season as well as the impending arrival of Stern, analysts focused mostly on the latter.


 more


----------



## WTx (Oct 22, 2005)

Anybody have current up to date subscription numbers for XM and Sirius??


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Right now it's probably 2.2 Million for Sirius and 5.1 Million for XM. 

Approaching 7.5 million as a whole, and I'm proud to be three of them


----------

